# baby teething



## TIQA (Aug 12, 2013)

Have anyone stumbled upon info about cannabis usage for baby teething pain? I have heard that some ancient cultures was doing that, but i dont know about nowdays. My wife is considering giving tiny amount of canabutter to our son for easing teething pain.


----------



## TIQA (Aug 16, 2013)

really no one have any info?


----------



## Kizka (Aug 16, 2013)

Do not under any circumstances give canna butter to an infant for teething. It is not a medical issue you are trying to help, it is an inconvenience to you issue. Teething sucks I will admit, but use frozen wash cloths or teethers. It will pass. That's all I'm going to say, because I don't feel like bashing your intelligence or parenting skills this morning.


----------



## TIQA (Aug 16, 2013)

please keep your bashing to yourself, all i asked for was info about usage for teething pain, preferably something proven.


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 18, 2013)

Research usually looks at adults first then children. If you have found no research on this for adults (cannabutter for toothpain), definitely don't give to a baby! 
I'm inclined to Kizka's stance. Don't give mmj to a baby. I use cannabis from a script from my doctor. I would not give any of my adult prescriptions to my children. Under federal law, you're considering giving a schedule I drug (w no federally identified medical purpose), to a baby. Federally, heroin is schedule II. According to federal law, you've asked something worse than "my baby's teething should I run some heroin on his gums?"
Don't think that was your attention but this inquiry gives pothead parents a bad wrap.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

i wouldnt advise this cannabutter reacts differently to each person to a small child you could be makign your child suffer


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 18, 2013)

IMO I wouldn't give a baby any kind of mind altering substance there's too much development goin on. 

Plus back in the day we all cut our teeth without mj!


----------

